
Tiny houses entice budget-conscious Americans - spking
https://news.yahoo.com/tiny-houses-entice-budget-conscious-americans-025529673.html
======
howard941
> Stoltzfus admits the trend can seem "very hipster-ish" and suffers from a
> bit of a negative image, but he believes that will change over time.

It does suffer. It won't change because losing the hipster and you're

> "trailer trash"

And in that my trailer is 4x the size and 1/10th the price of the trendy
rubbish bin a year or two of living in the thing will prove whether trendiness
outweighs utility.

